# Vaping is the devil...



## audiophile011 (27/2/15)

http://www.landoverbaptist.net/showthread.php?t=97032

Don't ask me how I came across this... no words

Edit by Alex
sat·ire
ˈsaˌtī(ə)r/
_noun_
noun: *satire*
the use of humor, irony, exaggeration, or ridicule to expose and criticize people's stupidity or vices, particularly in the context of contemporary politics and other topical issues.
synonyms: mockery, ridicule, derision, scorn, caricature

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll (27/2/15)

holy shit!
Ha ha ha ha!
Oh man! This has absolutely made my day! I haven't laughed this much in a while!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## audiophile011 (27/2/15)

Zodd said:


> holy shit!
> Ha ha ha ha!
> Oh man! This has absolutely made my day! I haven't laughed this much in a while!!



The comments just make it even more ridiculous. These people really should be barred from breeding


----------



## MurderDoll (27/2/15)

Ja. jeez. 
The amount of crap these jokes are making up on the fly is quite astounding!

Like God loves Smoke. Ha ha ha!


----------



## JW Flynn (27/2/15)

ROFLMAO!!!!! LOL!!!!! eish, that was funny!!! HAAAAAA HAAAAAA


----------



## andro (27/2/15)

and last time i saw the calendar said 2015.................


----------



## free3dom (27/2/15)

Best....thread....ever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (27/2/15)

Oh my word!!!
What a load of BS!!
However this is the funniest thing I've read in years.
So we are all a bunch of oversexed people, longing to be gay and all of this because we are under the spell of satan....

I am also very concerned by PB playing with an ANUS in his reviews - really Pete.
And Indoorsmokers is possessed --> I always wondered about him, now I know. I will burn all pc's and phones i used to watch reviews from them.

Now what makes me happy is the fact that I suck hard on a box (no pun intended) producing clouds not the dildo as mentioned in the article...

Lastly and this is the very funny bit --> Continue smoking and don't vape!!! WTF!! really WTF!! would a preacher endorse a habbit that kill over a healthy alternative. Oh wait let me guess, the nicotine sticker is most probably the "mark of the beast" right.

Interstinglky enough --> My brother is a "dominee" and I am very very concerned now... because he recons Vaping is not a sin.... Maybe i must burn him aswell, cause according to the writer he might be a gay, possessed satanist??

Seriously though!! These people must get a life!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## audiophile011 (27/2/15)

"Turning harmless smoking into addictive, dangerous and gaysexual habit of vaping is something only twisted minds of these sodomites can come up with."

There is 11 pages of this sh*t

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/15)

Sigh, the religious extremists! I have no problem with religion, but as with any religion you get the extremists. They dwell so much on whatever is said in any holy bible from any religion and come up with their on conclusions.

It actually scares me, that people can be so stupid and so self righteous at the same time. With thinking like that, how do you function with real life problems etc.. Consumed with stupid, over the top thinking.

Sigh...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/15)

Where is the logic in this! My brain is going to be fried if I read anymore

"I have never seen Jesus with a 'e-cig'. He leads by example.
Sucking on one of those infernal machines is a precursor to giving oral sex to the Devil himself. Inhaling steaming vapors indeed. What do you think Hell is full of, the vapors from the sulfur and brimstone, the exact same ingredients in the juice you addicts crave."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (27/2/15)

Speaking about the devil, has anyone who owns a 70w or higher mod vaped on the devils number? 66.6W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (27/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> Where is the logic in this! My brain is going to be fried if I read anymore
> 
> "I have never seen Jesus with a 'e-cig'. He leads by example.
> Sucking on one of those infernal machines is a precursor to giving oral sex to the Devil himself. Inhaling steaming vapors indeed. What do you think Hell is full of, the vapors from the sulfur and brimstone, the exact same ingredients in the juice you addicts crave."


Maybe because he smokes cigarettes Gizmo...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/15)

rvdwesth said:


> Maybe because he smokes cigarettes Gizmo...



How does that make any sense. E-Liquid does not contain Sulfur or Brimstone, nor is it a precursor to oral sex, you could say that about a straw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## audiophile011 (27/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> How does that make any sense. E-Liquid does not contain Sulfur or Brimstone, nor is it a precursor to oral sex, you could say that about a straw.



Sense is not part of the equation.

The typical nature of deluded religious extremists - they will find a way to justify ANYTHING (in their minds, anyway)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (27/2/15)

see it doesn't make sense because we're all probably possessed now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shloopie (27/2/15)

absolutely cooked........!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (27/2/15)

Landover Baptist Church
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Landover Baptist Church*



"Where the worthwhile worship. Unsaved unwelcome!"
*Web address* www.landoverbaptist.org
*Commercial?* No
* 
Type of site*  Satirical Website
*Registration* Optional
*Owner* Americhrist Ltd.
*Created by* Chris Harper/Paul A. Bradley
*Launched* 1998
* 
Alexa rank*




321,750
*Current status* Active

The *Landover Baptist Church* is a fictional[1] Baptist church based in the fictional town of Freehold, Iowa. The Landover Baptist web site and its associated _Landoverbaptist.net Forum_ are a satire of fundamentalist Christianity and the Religious Right in the United States.

*Origin*
The site was created by Chris Harper, who obtained his Master's Degree in English Literature from George Mason University in 1993 after being expelled from Liberty University (founded by Jerry Falwell) in 1989 for producing a satirical radio show which Liberty's administration found offensive.[2]

*Description*
The fictional Landover Baptist Church is a parody of fundamentalist, Independent Baptist churches and Biblical literalism.

The church is described as operating under a dictatorial structure whereby its "Pastor" holds all authority over the church, its members, and its extensive holdings. The church supposedly uses an elaborate fine system to maintain its authority over its members, parodying Jerry Falwell's system at Liberty University,[3] and in addition can force its members to comply with any and all of its wishes (a common phrase on the website used in such cases is that the member "mandatorily volunteered" to comply). In cases of expulsion the member is also removed from the church property. The website describes Landover as having a "permanent injunction" against all "unsaved" persons, prohibiting them from being within ten miles of the Landover property as well as forbidding them to enter Landover's website.[4]

Within the Landover universe, the church is described as owning well over 1,000 acres (400 ha) in Freehold, with twenty-eight paid pastors, 412 full-time staff members, eleven fully equipped chapels, seven sanctuaries, a 100,000 seat amphitheater, twelve television studios, two radio stations, an academy, a university, two gated communities, twenty-seven developments, three office parks, as well as a shopping mall, amusement park, golf course, retirement community, foundation, fire and police department, circus camp, resort center, retreat center, and a number of fitness centers, swimming pools, hot springs, and cemeteries. An annual feature on the website is a story about the church's Halloween hell house.[5]

The site records that the initial pastor of Landover was Ben Ebeneezer Smith, and that upon his death his brother (Deacon Fred Smith) assumed the office. In and around June 2010 a "coup" was related to website visitors (in accordance with a spurious interpretation of Romans 13) whereby Pastor Harry Harkwell took over leadership. The site went on to describe Deacon Fred being "restored" to his pastorship after a "reconciliation" during Glenn Beck's Restoring Honor rally.

The Landover site also features material from Betty Bowers, a fictional central character on the satirical website BettyBowers.com. Bowers is portrayed by voice actor and comedienne Deven Green, appearing both in photographs and numerous satirical videos. According to Bradley's fictional satirical biography of Mrs. Betty Bowers, she proclaims herself "America's Best Christian".[6] Bowers operates several Christian ministries with names like "Bringing Integrity To Christian Homemakers" (B.I.T.C.H.)[7] and "Baptists Are Saving Homosexuals" (B.A.S.H.).[8] She is listed as a member of the Landover Baptist Church.[9]

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/2/15)

It's so ironic that it is actually just the reverse to what they try and portray / achieve with drivel like this.

I think of my Smok BEC Pro as a 'mod' to fire my atties. If I joke about it, it's called a 'lightsaber', and that's it.
I make no sexual connotation or link to this 'device of the devil'. No, it doesn't vibrate to massage my hand while I use it, and be warned that the steel is usually quite cold to the touch too.. Get yer mind out of the gutter please!

In their little world, they would likely k@k themselves if they saw me sucking on this thing and they would obviously pin every oral sexual act just on that image. Now, if they are so 'pure' and self-righteous and as they portray, why the F... do the keep occupying themselves with such lovely thoughts ?
I'm sure any idiot can match a million different sexual acts / holes / objects etc. to any of the daily items you see in nature, in the city, your desk and everywhere else if you look close enough and think up enough shite.

They'd likely skin me alive if I attempt to eat a raw carrot where they can see me, 'cause that would look about the same as me vaping my mod. Actually it might just be a bit more kinky, seeing that I'm using my teeth.

You just gotta ask yourself one question : Who's got the sick mind here ?

Stuff like this is so surreal that it's almost beyond funny, but it cracks me up to know that there are people out there that are way more f...ed up than I can ever dream to be.


EDIT : Thanks for that update @Alex. Faith in humanity 'slightly' restored ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## audiophile011 (27/2/15)

Alex said:


> Landover Baptist Church
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Landover Baptist Church*
> 
> ...



Hahah, I should've known.. Though anything to come out of the US is not far from belief nowadays.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (27/2/15)

STUPID STUPID People !!!

These people are so obsessed that they may become gay or touch a dildo that they now can find it in anything for example vaping,
Vaping is the devil and the devil wants me to buy more vaping gear, cause you know i don't have enough yet


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/2/15)

Alex said:


> Landover Baptist Church
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Landover Baptist Church*
> 
> ...



I've seen some previous drivel of Landover that was good for a chuckle, but was never aware of this. 
Now I feel almost compelled to go and register so I can also have my say and 'lay down the law' on them awful vapin' sinners !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (27/2/15)

hahaha i cant believe what i just read. im struggling to convince myself that ANY of those posts are serious. cant be...... just cant  if they are serious.... then.....WOW. would NOT wanna meet those people.


----------



## Jakey (27/2/15)

ah only seen the post by Alex now. explains everything hehe


----------



## jtgrey (27/2/15)

You want to suck my what......


----------



## Viper_SA (27/2/15)

WTF!? Reminds me of the "old people" in church who used to have all sorts of things to say about BEAR, Gotcha etc clothing.... As a christian I find that piece ridiculous! I'll be the first to agree that certain music can push one towards the dark side, especially if you really live yourself into the music, like I do, but I fail to see how vaping can open me up to the dark side in any way. Probably because most americans think america is THE ONLY country in the world and we are threatening their invention. In the last two weeks I have spent almost R3k on vaping gear and juices, and am down to only 5 stinkies a day. Very worth it in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (27/2/15)

Lol, well that was a good laugh...

Someone got this coil glowing really well

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CloudSurfer (27/2/15)

Now that was freaking hilarious looks like we all going to hell guys. ignorance is clearly an excuse there. keep vaping keep rocking.


----------



## Hash Punk (27/2/15)

That is the funniest thing ive read in forever! Thank you for such a good laugh!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (27/2/15)

This is too funny for words!!!! Made my day, thank you!


----------



## CloudSurfer (27/2/15)

devdev said:


> Lol, well that was a good laugh...
> 
> Someone got this coil glowing really well


Took great effort to wrap that coil clearly the Devils work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (27/2/15)

Oh god you ventured into Landover Baptist ! You know they are just trolls right .... I learned the very hard way

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## cfm78910 (28/2/15)

Then people ask me why I want nothing to do with religion. And to think these people are allowed to breed and walk freely in society. How pathetic.


----------



## Danny (28/2/15)

The landoverbaptist forum is excellent. A solid source of spiritual guidance and reasoning. I once was a proud member of said satirical society and can assure you that whilst it is startling how closely religous fundamentalism is mimicked there it is merely a way to vent humorously at the insanity a person who lives in +50% evangelical christian society is exposed to on a daily basis.

Case and point:



It upsets them a whole lot they get really threatening online, which is of course hysterically terrifying lol. But yes it is basically a troll forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (28/2/15)

Hahahahahahah


----------



## cfm78910 (28/2/15)

Danny said:


> The landoverbaptist forum is excellent. A solid source of spiritual guidance and reasoning. I once was a proud member of said satirical society and can assure you that whilst it is startling how closely religous fundamentalism is mimicked there it is merely a way to vent humorously at the insanity a person who lives in +50% evangelical christian society is exposed to on a daily basis.
> 
> Case and point:
> View attachment 22209
> ...


I didn't want to read this properly at first but after you said it is a satirical website I did and had a good laugh! Some really funny bits in there.


----------



## The Wolf (28/2/15)

Interesting read......, So I've been gay since November 2014.  Sweet man 

Gay test below.......

edit: Please tell us what you see?




 _If you answer like me Goblin RTA with Aspire CF Mod, well yes then I guess we all gay _

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/15)

The Wolf said:


> Interesting read......, So I've been gay since November 2014.  Sweet man
> 
> Gay test below.......



Not sure what the question was?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Wolf (28/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure what the question was?



Hi Rob Question Should have been, ""What you see below?"" 

But could be I was a bit distracted by Discovering Vaping makes me Gay,  Strange, I have this need for sucking on drip tips lately

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/2/15)

Lol


----------



## Silver (28/2/15)

Viper_SA said:


> WTF!? Reminds me of the "old people" in church who used to have all sorts of things to say about BEAR, Gotcha etc clothing.... As a christian I find that piece ridiculous! I'll be the first to agree that certain music can push one towards the dark side, especially if you really live yourself into the music, like I do, but I fail to see how vaping can open me up to the dark side in any way. Probably because most americans think america is THE ONLY country in the world and we are threatening their invention. In the last two weeks I have spent almost R3k on vaping gear and juices, and am down to only 5 stinkies a day. Very worth it in my opinion.



Congrats on the cutting down of stinkies to 5 a day @Viper_SA !
Keep it up
Great stuff


----------



## Silver (28/2/15)

devdev said:


> Lol, well that was a good laugh...
> 
> Someone got this coil glowing really well



Lol @devdev ! 
Creative coil


----------



## Ice (2/3/15)

Load of bs if u ask me hahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatalotigot (2/3/15)

The comments were the funniest part. I dont think you can get more confused people. What a bunch of useless brainwashed pigs. I mean. the nonsense in the comments were so disgustingly satanicly riddled with sexual stuff I accually have no words. LOL. 

The way they portrayed this makes it look like vaping is a sexual fetish. LOL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Frank Zef (2/3/15)

"Vaping is done by putting large cylindrical objects in your mouth. You start out with smaller ones that look like the real stuff (called cigalikes), but soon, these cult members make you move on to larger dildo shaped objects."

I have seen this happen to myself, a proud vape cult member.

(Please can we have a sarcasm font )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ice (2/3/15)

Haha me too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (2/3/15)

The Wolf said:


> Interesting read......, So I've been gay since November 2014.  Sweet man
> 
> Gay test below.......
> 
> ...



Well, I see a beautiful woman with a very nice cleavage and of course the vape gear and that she's quite good at it......all of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ZoemDoef (2/3/15)

I modded my mod, was worried after reading this:

http://s11.postimg.org/k85c5pdur/boobmod.png

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/3/15)

Frank Zef said:


> "Vaping is done by putting large cylindrical objects in your mouth. You start out with smaller ones that look like the real stuff (called cigalikes), but soon, these cult members make you move on to larger dildo shaped objects."
> 
> I have seen this happen to myself, a proud vape cult member.
> 
> (Please can we have a sarcasm font )



"...Friends, Satan is at work, and he wants everyone to turn gay by starting to vape. Big Vaping is already targetting our children right now.





How do I know it's all about the gays and oral sex? Well, don't believe me, just have a look. First off, they have all these references like "Taste My Juice". Innocent wordplay you say? Read on. This is the terminology they use, their "code words":

. drip tip
. mouth hits
. dry hits when you don't have enough "juice"
. adjustable bottom hole
. bottom fed
. gurgling
. swapping liquids
. lung hits (



)
. throat hits (






)
. date vape....." 

Classic 

and my favorite part:

"...First off: a so called "vaper" showing you some product or the other (in reality he is fondling a hairy anus). Note the "Taste Your Juice" reference: (Attached PBusardo video)...."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

